# Jump Starting A Refrigerator Compressor



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

No problems with that at all. In fact I've replaced many starting capacitors with timed relays connecting the hot to the start winding in the past. just don't keep the hot on the start winding for any longer than what is needed to start the compressor and you'll be fine.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob Sanders said:


> No problems with that at all. In fact I've replaced many starting capacitors with timed relays connecting the hot to the start winding in the past. just don't keep the hot on the start winding for any longer than what is needed to start the compressor and you'll be fine.


Thank you for your reply. 
I didn't mention that there's also a 15 Amp circuit breaker installed on this test device, and I've attached a pic of the unit I put together, for anyone who might be interested. 

I've found more uses for it other than compressor tests, as I'm sure you have imagined already. It is not my design however. I discovered it at an appliance repair site. Here's a link to the page detailing how to build one, including a wiring diagram. 

http://davesrepair.com/DIYhelp/DIYcompressortestcord.htm

Hope that helps some other peeps, cause I sure get my fair share of help on this site, to say the least. This site is the best, and it obviously attracts the best users.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like a suicide cord with a switch on it. I would use a 2 gang box and put a GFCI in the circuit.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I didn't mention that there's also a 15 Amp circuit breaker installed on this test device, and I've attached a pic of the unit I put together, for anyone who might be interested.
> 
> I've found more uses for it other than compressor tests, as I'm sure you have imagined already. It is not my design however. I discovered it at an appliance repair site. Here's a link to the page detailing how to build one, including a wiring diagram.
> ...


I should add that the only thing anyone might want to do different is, install a second ON/OFF toggle switch circuit in parallel to the original toggle switch circuit (AFTER the circuit breaker of course). Run the momentary push button circuit off this separately toggled/energized parallel circuit. This avoids having the HOT leg (black alligator clip in my picture/RUN circuit in the wiring diagram at the above link) constantly HOT while you have occasion to use only the momentary push-button circuit. Otherwise (as the wiring diagram online) you may hook up only the momentary clip to whatever component to be tested, and forget that the constantly HOT leg (black in my pic, the RUN leg in wiring diagram online) is just laying there not connected, but HOT!


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Looks like a suicide cord with a switch on it. I would use a 2 gang box and put a GFCI in the circuit.


Sounds like a great idea. Please give an example of how this could be a suicide cord. Or are you talking in general about how accidental contact could have current go to 15A before tripping the breaker, compared to instant tripping of a GFCI (this just came to mind after seeing your post).


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

justplumducky said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Please give an example of how this could be a suicide cord. Or are you talking in general about how accidental contact could have current go to 15A before tripping the breaker, compared to instant tripping of a GFCI (this just came to mind after seeing your post).


A suicide cord is an extension cord with male plugs on both ends. People use them to connect a generator up when they have a power failure. The suicide is coming in contact with one end while the other end is live.

That's what this box is. I would use a GFCI and use switches that are spring loaded off for both switches. Admittedly it would make it less convenient to use but much safer.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

rjniles said:


> A suicide cord is an extension cord with male plugs on both ends. People use them to connect a generator up when they have a power failure. The suicide is coming in contact with one end while the other end is live.
> 
> That's what this box is. I would use a GFCI and use switches that are spring loaded off for both switches. Admittedly it would make it less convenient to use but much safer.


Occasionally I need to run a motor for more than a few seconds (with my hands free), so I'll keep the one in the attached pic to use on my work bench only when needed, but I will build another one in a 2-gang box with GFCI & both switches spring-loaded off, per your suggestion, for my other applications where only a few seconds run time is needed. 

Thx so much!

PS. I'm going to repeat, here, part of my post #5, for obvious reasons, in case anyone else builds one of these.

"I should add that the only thing anyone might want to do different is, install a second ON/OFF toggle switch circuit in parallel to the original toggle switch circuit (AFTER the circuit breaker of course). Run the momentary push button circuit off this separately toggled/energized parallel circuit. This avoids having the HOT leg (black alligator clip in my picture/RUN circuit in the wiring diagram at the above link/my post #3) constantly HOT while you have occasion to use only the momentary push-button circuit. Otherwise (as the wiring diagram online) you may hook up only the momentary clip to whatever component to be tested, and forget that the constantly HOT leg (black in my pic, the RUN leg in wiring diagram online) is just laying there not connected, but HOT!"


----------

